# Casadio theo 64



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey guys, i've just bought a casadio theo 54 on ebay for £130 on a whim. I currently have an mc2, will this be an upgrade? and also, there is a mention the burrs may be worn, where's the best place to start looking for a replacement set?

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This place seems to be a supplier of new casadio machines , might be worth trying for burrs . Would expect it to be a step up from mc2 . Is it on demand ?

http://www.ringtonsbeverages.co.uk/casadio-m19

Link to a parts diagram

http://b2b.lfspareparts724.com/public/minicataloghi/Coffee-grinders-CASADIO_201309161140_lf.pdf?do=download

http://www.lfspareparts724.co.uk/en/filialeinglese/home/catalogues/famiglie-produttori?idcatalogo=MC&lang=1&idproduttore=001047&cartella&catalogo=Coffee+grinders&nomeprod=CASADIO

Caveat not dealt with any of these people though .


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

what do you mean by demand?

thanks for the info by the way


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

LF are a great company to deal with BUT you need a trade account with them, it's where all the IMS screens and baskets etc are coming from.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

duracell071 said:


> what do you mean by demand?
> 
> thanks for the info by the way


Does it have a doser on the front , or it it on demand ( electronic timed thro a shute straight into the portafilter )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> LF are a great company to deal with BUT you need a trade account with them, it's where all the IMS screens and baskets etc are coming from.


Is that you offering serves Charlie >


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

ah, it has a doser http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/casadio-coffee-grinder-burr-/221364876554?nma=true&si=8kX7iY5Za6ZfmVVEpkmTD3dV%252B3g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that you offering serves Charlie >


Well if the OP is quick about working out whether he needs anything ordering yes it can go on the big order, but other wise it's £9.90 carriage and a minimum order value of £60 not including carriage, I'll be putting the other order in as soon as head office in Italy sort my new log in details out for their webshop.


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

the on demand ones look very very similar the the la cimbali grinder we have at the bar where i work, i don't make coffee there (i'm a chef) but it grinds much faster the mc2 for sure.


----------

